# $10,000 medication for my husband



## debbie in seattle (Dec 1, 2017)

Was looking at my husband's medical bills and came across his chemo bill.   One chemo drug costs $10,000!!!!  Asked his doc today about it and she went on her warpath (yea for her) about costs of drugs, drug companies and folks who can't afford it.   I think his entire chemo session is about $15,000 each time.   Shocking.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 1, 2017)

Can't you sneak across the border and get the same medication in Canada?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 1, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> Was looking at my husband's medical bills and came across his chemo bill.   One chemo drug costs $10,000!!!!  Asked his doc today about it and she went on her warpath (yea for her) about costs of drugs, drug companies and folks who can't afford it.   I think his entire chemo session is about $15,000 each time.   Shocking.



My niece was on an oral chemo drug that ran $14,000 per month. She had to pay the first $14,000 every year as her copay,then insurance picked up the rest of the year. She took it for a couple of years,but on the third year she just couldn`t afford the copay and went off it for a year. When she started having symptoms again,we,along with her church,were able to come up with the copay. She only lived for 8 months after she resumed the me though. Can`t help but wonder if she would still be with us if she could have stayed on the med...


----------



## terry123 (Dec 2, 2017)

You can contact the manufacturer of the drug and see if he qualifies for any programs they have to cover the cost.  The doctor also may know of programs that help.  Otherwise I would google the drug and see if there is any help with the cost.


----------



## chic (Dec 2, 2017)

I have no answers. This is terrible.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 2, 2017)

Wow. My heart goes out to you. This is amoral beyond belief. As another posted, is it possible for you to buy drugs from Canada?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 2, 2017)

Isn’t that amazing!    When my husband receives his chemo he gets two chemo drugs, the other only costs a paltry $1,500per dose.   I believe the reason this one drug costs so much is that it helps slow down the growth of the Mesothelioma tumors he has in his lungs, there is no cure, only a slow down of growth (we hope).   This stuff should be a crime by the drug companies for raping the sick and dying the way they do.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 2, 2017)

As if you all are not going through enough. I'm so sorry for all you are going through. I agree it's a crime with these drug companies and their greedy little hands and lack of compassion. Shame on them!


----------



## rgp (Dec 2, 2017)

Big pharma is just out of control. They know that battling cancer is a last grasp for life, and just how desperate people are once they are caught up in it. 

In a similar instance ......most skin problems are "vanity" ,and vanity is very important to primarily women. {that is not meant as a sexist remark} only an observation over years of living.

Psoriasis medication Enstillar, 2oz aerosol spray...$908.00,....Look up the cost of Internal med Humaria....That stuff averages $12-13,000 P/yer & can be twice that depending on ins, or no ins. 
Now it is used also for spine problems in some cases..[ ankylosing spondylitis, Crohn's disease,  idiopathic arthritis ] & so on. So what they are basically telling us is this....

 Ladies, if clear skin is important to you so you look nice in that summer dress ?....pony-up $12-30 thousand dollars.
 p/year.....and if you have someone in your life....that cannot walk without severe pain.....double it.

Yes the prices are all over the map [as they say] depending on insurance plans , or if a person even has insurance. 

Point is....it's out of control.....and _WE_ are paying the price, in money,...suffering,...and sometimes death.  

Do I have any answers ? Sadly no....

Sorry for the rant.......


----------



## terry123 (Dec 2, 2017)

Debbie, is that amount your part or what was billed to insurance?


----------



## AprilSun (Dec 2, 2017)

When my husband was taking chemo about 5 or 6 years ago, our insurance wouldn't pay it all and the prices was still more than we could afford. He talked to the doctor's office help and they got us help with his bills so that we didn't have to pay any more. Maybe someone could help you too.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 3, 2017)

terry123 said:


> Debbie, is that amount your part or what was billed to insurance?



Terry-
Just added up the one chemo visit, $1240.85.   No, haven't gotten the insurance balances, yet.     Was talking to a friend today who has Melanoma, $140,000. per medication.    She said it is a brand new drug and no others to compete with it.   That's why my husband's chemo drug is so high.   It is the only drug out that treats Mesothelioma.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 3, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> Terry-
> Just added up the one chemo visit, $1240.85.   No, haven't gotten the insurance balances, yet.     Was talking to a friend today who has Melanoma, $140,000. per medication.    She said it is a brand new drug and no others to compete with it.   That's why my husband's chemo drug is so high.   It is the only drug out that treats Mesothelioma.



That was the same with the med my niece was on-only one that treats GIST.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 4, 2017)

No matter how bad it is at times ,  I'm grateful for the NHS in the UK.  We all pay a contribution from our salary (while we are employed) and from then on, the service is free at point of delivery. We don't have to worry about costs, no matter what they are.  The down side is a top-heavy system and long waiting times for minor treatments.  Some insurance to cover minor treatments is useful, but not essential.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2017)

Disgusting!


----------



## chic (Dec 4, 2017)

Capt Lightning said:


> No matter how bad it is at times ,  I'm grateful for the NHS in the UK.  We all pay a contribution from our salary (while we are employed) and from then on, the service is free at point of delivery. We don't have to worry about costs, no matter what they are.  The down side is a top-heavy system and long waiting times for minor treatments.  Some insurance to cover minor treatments is useful, but not essential.



What is considered a "minor" treatment, and how long would you have to wait for it? If you let something minor go too long it could become something major. No?


----------

